# MUST READ. Rock Creek Fish Hatchery closing



## saleen281 (Mar 2, 2011)

I told a customer of mine about a local article in the news observer here in Blue Ridge closing.  Here is what he sent me.  We must do something about this or the creeks and rivers will be fished out in no time! 
The Rock Creek Hatchery is run by the U S Fish and Wildlife Service.  This is a branch of the U S Department of the Interior.
Very little contact info for Fish and Wildlife. Phone numbers with no names.
Phone for Regional Fisheries asst director  404-679-4149

The Hatchery serves 3 states - 
Ga.  Nc.  Tn.  and tribal area of Nc.

It is run in conjunction with the Ga. DNR Fish and Game.

1.  Good contacts would be U.S. Sec. of the Interior Ken Salazar - has a facebook page -- pound it!!  have everyone you know send him a message
this phone number  202-208-3100  is a general line and may not be of much help.
feedback@ios.doi.gov

2.  U S fisheries assitant director / Ga.   404-679-4149    no name listed

3.  Gov. Nathan Deal --- has a facebook page
    404-656-1776      fax  404-657-7332 --  have everyone you know fax a letter to the govenor and hit his facebook page - mention economic impact below !!

4.  Department of Natural Resouces Board of Directors  Fax number   404-656-4729
     You can look up the board on line and search individual contact numbers or just flood the fax machine


According to the Fish Hatchery site at u s fish and wildlfe  service the economic impact of the hatchery is $100 for every $1 spent by the hatchery.  How many stimulus programs have this kind of result ---- none !!!!
Make sure everyone mentions that in any contact with anyone at state or federal level !  It is important for them to know this not that you are just bummed the fishing will suck.
Politicians understand the benefit of a program that stimulates the economy and will be more eager to fight for it.
Contact your state and u.s. reps and senators with the same info all available online.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Mar 2, 2011)

This will be interesting to watch play out. I've talked to a buddy who is a East Tennessee Guide and in a far more knowlegable group than I. He said since no back up plan or "studies" have come out by the Federal Gov. that this is a attempt to shift responsibilities to the State Governments  for stocking of fish and the finiancal "problems" also. This is not "we're going out of the fishing Business" its the Feds trying to pass the expense of producing trout (and other fish) at the 9 hatcheries that were slated for closure to the states. I expect there will be litigation to follow.


----------



## fishndoc (Mar 2, 2011)

Just another example of the fools running this country.  Cutting one of the few expenditures that results in major economic stimulus.  It would be like a shop owner realizing he has to cut expenses, and deciding to stop buying inventory.


----------



## MadDawg51 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have to say that I am all for the Feds passing power back to the states.  They have no business in most of the areas they are in anyway.  So, I suggest a barrage to Nathan Deal to get the state to pick up the slack.  And, a barrage to the US senators and representatives demanding that they reduce taxes since they are reducing services.  Let's handle it at the state level.


----------



## applejuice (Mar 3, 2011)

MadDawg51 said:


> I have to say that I am all for the Feds passing power back to the states.  They have no business in most of the areas they are in anyway.  So, I suggest a barrage to Nathan Deal to get the state to pick up the slack.  And, a barrage to the US senators and representatives demanding that they reduce taxes since they are reducing services.  Let's handle it at the state level.



I agree totally, The fed needs to stay out of trout fishing in GA . Lets see what the new guy ( Deal ) can do!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2011)

Several Northern States and a few Western States are in charge of operating the hatcheries. It would be helpful in contacting Gov. Deal that this is brought to his attention. 

I would imagine that were the States to take over hatchery operations it would result in an increase in the cost of a Trout stamp, but I am good with that if it stabelizes the operational management.

I just completed my message to Gov. Deal via facebook. I favor this channel because it is less likely to get the typical "thanks for your letter" response as you get in email contacts to representatives of our government.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 3, 2011)

Let the states handle it. Let us fisherman pay for it.  Let the government prosecute to a high end the low lives that think taking a bunch over your limit and putting them in the freezer to be thrown out a year later is considered sportsmanship.  I favor catch and release for a reasonable portion of streams, and possibly a slot limit for others.  If we are going to be in charge of an ecosystem.. lets do it right.  No problem with folks catching or eating fish.. just be reasonable about it, and obey the law.


----------



## fishinbub (Mar 7, 2011)

I did a little research, and got in touch with someone at the Rock Cr. Hatchery. These budget cuts would cut trout stocking in Ga (by State and Feds) by about 90%. It's been estimated that these stocking efforts result in roughly $37 tax dollars for every $1 spent, making it one of the few profitable (and highly profitable at that) uses of your hard earned tax dollars. The Rock Cr. Hatchery alone employs over 300 workers, not to mention all the state funded hatcheries that would be forced to cut back due to lack of assistance from the Fed hatchery. You also must consider the economic effects on places like Unicoi Outfitters, Orvis, Fishhawk, etc as well as local bait shops and convenience stores, not to mention a loss of revenue from fishing license sales.

Comments on the budget cuts can be sent to US Rep Tom Graves (http://www.tomgraves.house.gov/), State Rep David Ralston (http://www1.legis.ga.gov/legis/2009_...lstonDavid.htm), and US Fish and Wildlife Service Director Dan Ashe (dan_ashe@fws.gov).


----------



## Randy (Mar 7, 2011)

I do not want to these cuts happen.  But if we cannot begin talks about cutting the federal budget with some items that are "recreational" then we will never get to entitlements.  We have got to figure out better ways to handle some of these issues.  Yes I think most should be state decisions.


----------



## fishinbub (Mar 7, 2011)

Randy said:


> I do not want to these cuts happen.  But if we cannot begin talks about cutting the federal budget with some items that are "recreational" then we will never get to entitlements.  We have got to figure out better ways to handle some of these issues.  Yes I think most should be state decisions.



Yes, but the trout stocking pays for itself and some ($37 in taxes brought in for ever $1 spent based on the estimates I've seen). Cutting trout stocking does nothing to help the problem. Kind of like quitting your job to save money on gas...


----------



## Randy (Mar 7, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> Yes, but the trout stocking pays for itself and some ($37 in taxes brought in for ever $1 spent based on the estimates I've seen). Cutting trout stocking does nothing to help the problem. Kind of like quitting your job to save money on gas...



If that is the case, and I don't doubt it, then either the state will see the benefit and take up the hatcheries or even better it will become privatized.


----------



## FordHunter (Mar 10, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> Yes, but the trout stocking pays for itself and some ($37 in taxes brought in for ever $1 spent based on the estimates I've seen). Cutting trout stocking does nothing to help the problem. Kind of like quitting your job to save money on gas...



That return is to the economy and local businesses in the area where the trout are stocked, so for example for every $1 spent the businesses of Blue Ridge would see $37.  Economy wise, I have heard these returns from $100 on the Rock Creek website, to the national average based off the petition against the closure saying $67 and then fishinbub who contacted the hatchery saying $37.  The national average of returns to Washington D.C. is $2.34 for every $1 spent at the hatchery.  If one was to add up what it costs to keep the facility up and running and pay the salary of the 300 workers, the returns are huge.  

If no one has read/signed the petition yet it can be found at:

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/save-National-Fish-Hactheries/

Here is the link to the Hatchery that is in danger of closing:

http://www.fws.gov/chattahoocheeforest/
http://www.fws.gov/chattahoocheeforest/aboutus.html

And a PDF about the hatchery is here:

http://library.fws.gov/Hatcheries/chattahoochie_forest07.pdf


----------



## SWAMPBUCK1987 (Mar 17, 2011)

Has any of yall went a filled out the petition


----------



## FordHunter (Mar 17, 2011)

I have filled out 3


----------



## DFB (Mar 17, 2011)

I sent mine in.


----------



## RdKill (Mar 28, 2011)

Not that there would be a "good" time for this, but losing the trout stream stocking in the midst of dam repair and the lake being drained for who knows how long...gonna be rough on this little town.  No reason for tourists now cept for the knick-knack shops.  I guess we are about to find out just how much the lure of fishing and water sports supports the local businesses here.


----------



## TRACTORGUY (Apr 10, 2011)

I was just up in Blue Ridge over the weekend and the fishermen were out in force. We went over to Rock Creek and it needs restocking with all of the folks fishing it was fished out . Hoping for better luck next trip. I hope they keep the hatchery open.


----------



## 2bbshot (Apr 10, 2011)

I rode my motorcycle up to the hatchery today and the stream was wrapped up with people.I also saw a guy cleaning trout in the creek with a stringer of over 20 trout left on the stringer and lord knows how many cleaned ones in the cooler.t


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Apr 25, 2011)

What a shame...... x2 on the above post as well......

I hope it does not come to pass - that hatchery has played host to many good childhood memories for me, and I was hoping it could be in the future for my son as well....... Sad times....


----------



## allenww (May 4, 2011)

*Save the Hatchery - -Lay off a Congressman!*

If we want to save the  most useful, we must be willing to do without the least useful. 

   wa


----------

